# 50th Anniversary Circus City Festival Parade, Peru Indiana



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I was at another parade this weekend. This time in Peru Indiana. This parade was awesome! It's got a lot of history. It's called the Circus Festival Parade.

Circus City Festival, Inc.


I was there once again with the wonderful Red Hats and Purple Chaps. If anyone doesn't know, they are an equestrian side unit of the Red Hat Society. 

The website has lots of great photos and information and stories.
indyredhats

Anyhoo. The Red Hats and Purple Chaps won this years Equestrian Unit in the judged Circus Parade. Fourth year in a row!

I got Gene Simmons to pose.







What a sport! This fella was dressed up for a float from a radio station.









Both ladies are RHPC. The lady on the right is dressed like a clown because it's a Circus!

This chick did little tricks while going down the road on a mobile trapeze.










There were many beautiful antique ornate Circus carts and steam calliopes pulled by draft horses.










Tiger cages pulled by horses.










Everyone loved us.




















My pal Chris and her pony Cowboy.









Queen Jane and her horse Tobi.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Mini's are always a hit. You can hear the kids calling and ohhing and awwwing.











Getting everyone in one photo was harder than you might think!










...and the best for last!




















There is many many more. If you'd like to see the rest!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohh_ris...7621582597427/


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I was just telling my sister and cousin about Peru over July 4th vacation. We were driving from southern Indiana to northern and saw the Peru sign, so I had to make them listen, since they were stuck in my car and couldn't get away. 

The pic of the little girl on the elephant is fantastic. Belongs in National Geographic if you ask me.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

thats cool that those kids are on the elephants great pics as usual


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Lori1983 said:


> Awesome pictures! I was just telling my sister and cousin about Peru over July 4th vacation. We were driving from southern Indiana to northern and saw the Peru sign, so I had to make them listen, since they were stuck in my car and couldn't get away.
> 
> The pic of the little girl on the elephant is fantastic. Belongs in National Geographic if you ask me.



Awh, next year you'll have to come out and see the RHPC. What an amazing sight. I've never been to a Circus Parade. 

Thanks so much. I do appreciate it.


----------

